# old old shotguns for sale / trade



## saltwater redneck

i have 2 old shotguns one is a shootmore 12 ga. pat date dec 11 1900, one is 12 ga. keystone arms . both are single shot also old daisy no. 25 bb gun . make offer...... could not find any info on the shootmore.


----------



## Jason

Pics please...if u can't email em to [email protected]


----------



## saltwater redneck

Jason said:


> Pics please...if u can't email em to [email protected]


will take pics and post this afternoon.


----------



## saltwater redneck

bump


----------



## saltwater redneck

bump


----------



## H2OMARK

Good Lord that bb gun brings back some memories. That would be one I'd hang on to for the grand kids.


----------



## mongo

Not to de-rail the thread, but where would you look to find info on old guns like the top picture? The reason I ask is that I have one identical to it but mine is a single shot break barrel 16 gauge that my grandpa gave me before he passed.


----------

